# any comments on coachmen chaparral



## jacksonbgood47 (Jul 24, 2020)

positive or negative comments on coachmen chaparral 5th wheels


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2020)

Mraks said:


> By the way, who knows what oil is needed for duramax?


Shell rotella would be my choice but all just personal choice.  Google best oil and go with your choice


----------



## henryck (Apr 12, 2021)

Chaparral is a nice camper. The interior is quite spacious. You can do some adjustments to suit your needs.


----------

